# Using a Gen 1 Prius Battery



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm not quite up to speed on the prius, but I think a single battery would not give you a satisfactory range. But I have seen the prius converted to plug in hybrid mode, with the use of a second battery. Do you know what the reserve capacity of the battery is?


----------



## s12Dave (Dec 5, 2007)

Not sure what it's capacity is. I'll run up there tomorrow to see if it says anything on it. It's about 4'x2' and I know its a nickel metal hydride battery.


----------



## Bongo (Dec 1, 2007)

http://priuschat.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6684 said:


> The HV batterie of the Prius 1 was 228 cells at 1.2varranged in groups of 6, making 38 modules, providing 273.6V. The new Prius has 168 cells at 1.2v again in groups of 6 making 28 modules and providing 201.6v. This has produced a more compact and lighter power pack.


273.6 volts sounds like quite a bit...

I dont know if this is the same battery you are talking about or not. but that one sounds pretty big. Not to mention that i cant prove that source very reliable. But if it helped anyone. hoorah.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

This might be usefull: http://www.cleangreencar.co.nz/page/prius-battery-pack

According to this (for the type 2 prius), the voltage is 273.6v but the reserve rating is only a mere 6.5 ah, not enough for a PEV I'm afraid. But if you were to hang on to the pack and maybe get a few more, then you might be in business. Look on the case, and if possible the internal cells, you might get some clues as to the capacity.


----------



## houseoffubar (Nov 18, 2007)

S12Dave, The nice thing about the Prius battery, is the fact that the cells snap together. You can disassemble them, to remove bad cells, or add more the the pack. 
By separating the pack, and wiring the two halves in parallel, you can drop the volts in half, and double the amp hours of the pack to 13AH. The bad part is as David85 has said, you will still need several packs to achieve suitable range for any kind of street driven vehicle. Good luck, Eric


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

Sounds interesting, keep us informed how you get on with those.

Eventually batteries like the Prius batteries will become available for the mainstream to buy. It'll take time but eventually we'll have cheaper Nimh and Lithium batteries available. Gosh I'd love to know when exactly though.


----------

